# Chihiros Series A Plus PAR Data



## Lonew0lf (18 May 2017)

I recently obtained a Apogee SQ222 PAR sensor from a fellow hobbyist.  This PAR meter is limited in that anything above 200 registers the number "1", which limits some PAR readings.

In my case, my Chihiros Series A Plus are high enough that at the highest setting i'm able to get good readings (setting 1-7).  For reference, tmiravent & Nuno conducted a more comprehensive test on the Chihiros Series A and a variety of other lights so please reference that data set.

https://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads...ihiros-led-par-data-the-power-of-light.43178/

I'm running the Series A Plus on a 17.7L x 10.6W x 11.8H; the lights sit the extended legs provided so they are 22.3cm high.  In total, these lights are ~23.5cm above the surface of the water.  Measurements are taken `1.27cm below the water surface:




 
PAR @ substrate:


 

For reference, these light are pushing out about 50 additional PAR relative to the Series A at a higher distance based on the analysis conducted by tmiravent & Nuno.

I'm running my lights on setting 4, so 115 PAR  at the surface and 55 at the substrate.

I have the unit for a few additional days so am willing to do additional testing if any interest arises with the caveat that > 200 I won't be able to get a reading.

LWolf


----------



## doylecolmdoyle (18 May 2017)

Nice one, I too have a a-series plus (45cm and also 60cm) currently only using the 60cm and is extended to max height and running on level 6 of 7, stems are growing well at the back of the tank.

Here is an older photo, can you confrim the par readings where taken with the light full extended as per my photo?



IMG_9191 by Colm Doyle, on Flickr


----------



## Lonew0lf (18 May 2017)

Doyle,

Your light setup looks nearly identical to my 45p setup.  I took the measurements using the following:

Legs at maximum extension are = 22.5cm to the rim of the tank
Par meter = 1cm below the water line
Total distance = 23.5cm

At the highest setting (7), Par reading were : 190 middle / 132 back / 136 front / 109 left / 117 right
At setting 6, Par readings were: 170 middle / 119 back / 109 front / 92 left / 96 right

The substrate reading were done in the middle of the tank where I had the most room to work with: setting 7 = 100, setting 6 = 85.

I’m not surprised your stems are growing quickly, mine are as well.  It appears that setting 4/5 does a good job of growing plants not algae.  At setting 6 for 2 days, various types of algae showed up…

The par meter can’t read anything above 200, which is for the best given the current setup.


----------



## doylecolmdoyle (18 May 2017)

Great thanks for the info, I should probably dim by light down to level 5 / 4 to keep algae at bay.

Again really good info here, thanks again


----------

